# New RS 5-Inspired Interior for TT from Audi Exclusive



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While in Germany last week we picked up a stack of new Audi model catalogs including one for the TT that's just gone through a product improvement. Perusing the pages of the book since we've returned we think we've stumbled across something that's not yet been seen or shared. We've double-checked the Audi Germany configurator and not found reference to it yet but this new Audi Exclusive interior with black and accenting Karmesin Red fine Nappa leather looks very similar to earlier interior shots we'd seen released with the RS 5 (see below).










As you can see the TT interior features quite a bit more red accenting including red on the center console, 6'oclock spoke on the steering wheel and more. 

We've got no further information yet about this interior but have emailed Audi of America's product planning and Audi Exclusive staff to see what they might know about its availability to North American consumers. Given the interior is splashed across a full page of the European catalog we're guessing most anyone in Europe can readily order it from Audi Exclusive.


----------



## Rado_from_Germany (Jan 8, 2009)

Both interiors are sick.


----------

